# Antique White House Vinegar Wooden Crate



## White House Vinegar (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello,
          I was hoping someone might be able to give me some information. I have an antique dealer who has been bugging me to  sell him my old White House Vinegar Crate (it was made to hold 12 half  gallon bottles). I tried looking it up on the internet, but have not  been able to find anything about it. I have been collecting antique  bottles and wooden crates for 35 years, and have never seen another  crate like this one. Before I accept his offer, I was just wondering if anyone could tell me if this is a rare crate or not. 
         Here is a photo of the White House Vinegar Crate. Any  information on age or rarity would be greatly appreciated.
                           Thank you,                               

 P.S. I wish my photo was better. In person the crate looks near mint. I do have another photo of the side if someone needs to see it, but I could only post the one.
 [/align]


----------



## swizzle (Jun 18, 2010)

One question that you need to ask yourself. When the money's gone will you regret that the box is gone too? Swiz


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 18, 2010)

TRUE.. SOOOOO TRUE...WILL YOU MISS IT WHEN IT'S GONE ? MOST WOODEN CRATE HAVE DATES ON THE INSIDE WOOD SLATES..OR.. DOES HE HAVE SOMETHING YOU REALLY WANT ?


----------



## White House Vinegar (Jun 18, 2010)

*Well, I guess that depends upon how much money it is. *[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't know crate values, but that one's nice looking, so that has to count for something, in advertising....


----------



## madman (Jun 19, 2010)

hey jd , nice crate , ive dug white house jugs from the mid thirties and early 40s that have that slogan embossed on the bottle  dont know how long they used that slogan........ id say thats a good one


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey WH, I think you answered your own question about rarity --- " I have been collecting antique bottles and wooden crates for 35 years, and have never seen another crate like this one." As far as a fair price, I have no idea but you better be able to live with losing such an obviously rare item that you probably will not be able to replace. In other words, I hope he is offering a high price. Good luck with your decision. I always agonize when I sell something in my personal collection, luckily, I haven't had many that I regret.
 Mark


----------



## madman (Jun 19, 2010)

slogan on bottle


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 19, 2010)

People love that White House stuff. I'd hang onto it, because the chances are slim you'll see another. Great find.


----------



## TomG (Jul 30, 2010)

I have found a listing for the value of the crates to be $60 to 100, but could be higher.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Charlie Perry who wrote 2 White House price guides in the late 90s list your crate at $125 - $175. This price range is from 1998. You may add or subtract what you think that it's worth today. If it were mine, I would be hard pressed to sell it even at the high range price. Your decision.


----------

